# Len Poli Buckboard Bacon Recipe



## Wet Spaniel (Jan 30, 2018)

Folks,

I have a question about this recipe from Len Poli's curing site. 

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Bacon-buckboard.pdf

An American friend of mine sent me the link some time back, I was curious about the use of Cure#2 in a Product that would be cooked as my understanding has always been Cure#1 for cooked meats and Cure#2 for dried.  I make plenty of bacon, but am a total newcomer to buckboard bacon - I did eat the above recipe bacon in the states, hence me asking for the recipe. But looking at it, I'm not sure about the Cure#2 - I'd appreciate any thoughts you'd have.  I'd assumed it wouldn't be a typo as from what I've read, it seems that Mr Poli knows his stuff.

Thanks


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 30, 2018)

Strange indeed. I would use cure#1.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2018)

I would use #1 also, that being said I made his Tasso recipe witch calls for #2 and I used #2 and I am still here typing .  Lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2018)

I believe the Tasso is probably supposed to be Cure #2, but the BBB should be Cure #1.
Doesn't Tasso get a completely different curing time than Bacon & BBB ?

The trouble with books is if you make a mistake, and they do, how do you fix that once thousands are in the homes of those who purchased the books. 
Poli's recipe calls for 2 weeks curing & Smoke until an IT of 140°, so that should be Cure #1.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jan 30, 2018)

Just a personal note. Poli's recipes are from old books, well researched and he delves back as far as he can looking for original recipes. Recipes as well as methods evolve. Lets pick on tasso. Tasso to my knowledge never had cure. It was stripped & rubbed with whatever spices were left from the butchering then hung in the smoke house. No cure, the meat would turn green and moldy. But the advent of cure these days is for safety. AND has been used as such for for a couple of generations now so that folks recognize tasso only as cured. Just like in this generation they have started curing sausages never cured before. I am speaking locally of course, for what I have found, but it used to be that the andouille was the only cured sausage in La. recipes evolve, methods change, hell even the meat changes (Pigs ain't what they used to be), Thats why we make our own, we have found what we like and now make it to insure we can get it made that way. Yes, of course it tastes better! I now add some cure to my smoked cajun sausage, just to be safe. I now cook my sausages then chill them just to be safe. We balance what we make to insure safety and quality. You will of course sacrifice historical originality for safety or maybe not...... Its all your call.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 30, 2018)

It's ok to use cure#2 ...no safety concern... just no point putting nitrates in meat when they wont have a chance to turn into nitrites.

Many people here make pancetta with cure#2 then cook it.


----------



## Wet Spaniel (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to reply chaps.  I did wonder if it was a typo, but most of his recipes seem to be quite thorough.  I've eaten it with cure#2 and survived but will probably try it with #1 when I make it.  I'm now going to look up Tasso, as I have never heard of it.... Thanks again


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2018)

He noted that the recipe was sent to him from a friend..  He probably entered it as written..
Glenn Shapley - Santa Rosa, California...
Yep, not supposed to cure meat with nitrates if you are going to cook them..  Cook on a low heat...  no nitrosamines "should" form...  there's more nitrates in veggies than in that recipe..
Remember, the do's and don'ts are for commercial processors...  It's wise to follow those rules...  with some contemplation and understanding of the "why's" us folks at home can bend them...


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 31, 2018)

I'd use #1 and cut the amount given to 2.2 grams.


----------



## bafflez (Oct 24, 2018)

I have made this recipe about 15-20 times, with Cure #2, in the quantities specified in the recipe, and I have always loved the results from this buckboard bacon.  I use Pork loin, trimmed of silverskin, instead of shoulder.  This recipe works very well with any cut of pork though.  I am certain you could swap out Cure 1 for Cure 2 without issue, but this bacon with cure #2 ages well in netting.  So food for thought if you're making this for long term storage.  The flavor after aging is something like Country dry aged ham.  The molasses is a strong flavoring component in this recipe.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 24, 2018)

bafflez said:


> I have made this recipe about 15-20 times, with Cure #2, in the quantities specified in the recipe, and I have always loved the results from this buckboard bacon.  I use Pork loin, trimmed of silverskin, instead of shoulder.  This recipe works very well with any cut of pork though.  I am certain you could swap out Cure 1 for Cure 2 without issue, but this bacon with cure #2 ages well in netting.  So food for thought if you're making this for long term storage.  The flavor after aging is something like Country dry aged ham.  The molasses is a strong flavoring component in this recipe.


If it's made from loin is not buckboard bacon is back bacon or Canadian bacon.
If you plan to store in netting (i assume not frozen) is not bacon, is ham.

If one does not plan to hang the product after smoking there is no point adding an unecessary chemical (nitrate).


----------



## bafflez (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm just telling you why the recipe says use cure number 2 not cure number 1. As for your comment on Buckboard bacon you are incorrect. Any cut of pork prepared as bacon that is not the belly is Buckboard bacon, you can look it up. Traditionally you use shoulder, but you can use any cut of pork you want and it still Buckboard.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 24, 2018)

bafflez said:


> I'm just telling you why the recipe says use cure number 2 not cure number 1. As for your comment on Buckboard bacon you are incorrect. Any cut of pork prepared as bacon that is not the belly is Buckboard bacon, you can look it up. Traditionally you use shoulder, but you can use any cut of pork you want and it still Buckboard.



   Where are you located, maybe its a U.S thing.  Loins cured is CB here.  Buckboard is made from the shoulder.


----------

